# MINI ALPINE



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Does anyone here raise mini alpines and what do you think of them?????


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I do! The goats themselves are wonderful! They have great calm, loving personalities. Not trouble-makers. They are a great size. Excellent on the milk stand. I am highly disappointed though with some breeders. There are less than 200 registered Mini Alpines. So they are still being developed. Many are not bred with careful consideration to correcting faults like nigerians or other established breeds. Don't we want to look back in 20 years and say wow those were some great animals in the foundation of the breed! Thats my only complaint. 

I have a friend who says that mini Nubians are as dumb as a stick and it is too hard to get their ears right. No offence to mini Nubian breeders. :wink: As soon as I find a SUPER registered Saanen I am going to get into mini Saanens and mini Sables as well. Mini Toggs I have heard are very nice too, but getting the right colors can be hard. Mini Obers are good too! But I also have a standard alpine and she is sooo sweet! Mini Lamanchas would be my pick after Mini Alpines and Mini Saanens.

Like my friend says, "If I had a bonfire in the goat pen the Nubians would run away panic struck, the Nigerians would call a meeting and discuss what to do, and the Lamanchas would stick their head in the fire out of curiousity." :slapfloor: 

My advice to you... GET A MINI ALPINE!! Lol help this much needed breed. ray:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Dont have any but I love them! I think they are sooo cute!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

SkyesRanch said:


> Like my friend says, "If I had a bonfire in the goat pen the Nubians would run away panic struck, the Nigerians would call a meeting and discuss what to do, and the Lamanchas would stick their head in the fire out of curiousity." :slapfloor:


 :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:

Oh dear God that had me rolling on the floor! :laugh:

Oh and btw, I don't have any mini-alpines :sigh: Wanting to get an Alpine doe some day so it may be possible in the future!! ray:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

> SkyesRanch wrote:
> Like my friend says, "If I had a bonfire in the goat pen the Nubians would run away panic struck, the Nigerians would call a meeting and discuss what to do, and the Lamanchas would stick their head in the fire out of curiousity."


Oh that is too funny...... you should add that the Alpines would lay down beside the fire and enjoy the warmth. I had a wether that we took camping and that is just what he did. He sat around the campfire with us and enjoyed the company. Sorry I never got any pics.

I have Alpines and am thinking that I would get a ND buck but a really good one to upgrade my girls.

Any one else with mini Alpines??????


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I dont personally have any, but I had a friend that used to own them. They are VERY cute!

You should get like a super nice buck and then some alpines, I say go for it!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Heres a pic of a mini alpine!
http://corvallis.craigslist.org/grd/2167055500.html


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I too wouldn't mind seeing more Mini-Saanens. I had thought of that myself too but don't have the room for a lot of standard sized does so for now that won't happen for us.

I have Mini-Manchas. I don't know of many Mini-Alpine breeders but they're the easiest to breed when it comes to minis. No ear, face or color specifications. I really liked Lamanchas so that's why I went with Mini-Manchas. I would suggest that if you do like Alpines a lot, then minis of that breed could be a great breed for you.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

SGM, I would love to get some Mini-Saanens! And some standard Saanens :drool: The Baby Saanens are sooooooooooo adorable. I love the pics of them in the lastest issue of the Hoeggers catalog. SOOOO adorable! But, If I start I want to do it right. The only thing that's going to tempt me at this point would be like a daughter of a national champion. Lol I gotta be picky. Haha


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oooooh sweet pic of mini alpine. Thanks Laura


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I KNOW!!!

Thats a cute one! lol

You should so do it!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Heres a pic of a mini alpine!
> http://corvallis.craigslist.org/grd/2167055500.html


I think I know the breeder of that one!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Really?
bahahaha thats funny...I was just looking at nigis and that popped up...im not gonna lie...im addicted to craigslist...im always on there looking for goats!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep! I was right!

http://sequoiawood.com/Minis/Minidoes.htm


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Does she....have....wattles??


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I believe so, yes. She has wonderful bloodlines. Her grandfather is Waiilatpu Baxter, the one buck I wanted to buy. But she sold him.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH NO NOT WATTLES!!!

LOL too bad...I would love to buy her.....


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oooooh, I would love to buy her too. I looked at the site and they have some fabulous goats. I am in an area which doesn't have a lot of quality goats so it looks like I may look afar....lol....


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of wattles either. I have a french alpine buck who has them, so I am bound to get some babies with wattles. However, I would rather sacrifice having wattles to have good conformation, which this buck has. So, wattle away I guess.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

DreamChaser, IDK how against wattles you are but, if you really don't want them I know many breeders that band them off. :wink: Lol I think they are kinda cute. I call them ornaments. The only one in my herd that has them is my buck. I can't even see them, he's such a hairy beast. Haha hlala:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im totally OBSESSED with wattles bahahahahahaha


----------

